# RHOMS DIET



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey, I was just wondering what your rhoms will eat except for feeders? by the way mines 5" and i want him to eat other foods the goldfish


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I dont blame you either. Try going to the tutorial section and checking out my feeding thread. Try some of those items


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... where are my manners, *HERE IS THE LINK* ..good luck, any more questions?


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

thanks snow for the link, really good info you got there


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

oh yea, another question; if i wanna feed shrimp to my rhoms and reds what kind of shrimp do i buy and do i peel it or what


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't peel the shrimp, mine eats everything even the tail.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

MPower said:


> I don't peel the shrimp, mine eats everything even the tail.


But will any kind of shrimp do mpower? or a specific kind?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I just feed any kind of shrimp. I usually feed them tiger prawns just for they are larger and cheap when on sale. Make sure they are not pre cooked.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

*CHECK OUT THIS THREAD*


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you guys cause now my rhom eats shrimp and also greedily eats hikari pellets from the surface which is cool cause he makes a big splash when he strikes them


----------

